# First attempt at uploading...........



## wilko (Apr 24, 2006)

As per the title, I finally think (following 3 hours worth of fiddling on photobucket!) I've figured this out!! What should appear below is a picture of my 205 GTi looking nice and shiney...........

(Mods - if this is bad form feel free to slap my wrist!!)










Chris :car:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

There sure is a nice shiny 205 there :thumb: 

However on my comp there is a big grey rectangle at the bottom of it


----------



## wilko (Apr 24, 2006)

Hmmmmm, mine to mate. My recently discovered konowledge doesnt extend that far so I'll have to consult the IT geeks at work tomorrow for some guidance!!

The size seems a little big to me, whats the size that everyone else posts at? I'll edit the piccies in 'bucket to make sure I conform!!

Chris


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

It looks like it didn't all upload from your PC to photobucket correctly. Does it view OK on photobucket for you?


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

very nice 205.

yes, that's definatley an upoading issue. Re-upload and try again!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Tasty looking 205 there and I haven't seen GTIs in that colour.


----------



## wilko (Apr 24, 2006)

Cheers for the comments, I love my pug!! CK888 - There aren't many silver ones left, the most common ones I've see on my travels are red and black. The rarer ones seem to be Miami Blue, Silver, Sorrento Green.

Now I think about it there were a few uneccessary clicks of the mouse while the upload was happening.................IT :newbie: 

QUESTION = What size do I need to resize photos to when posting them on the forum??


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice 205


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

800x600 is OK and less than a MEG in file size. If you have photoshop you can "save for web" which is really useful.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice pug


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Wouldnt worry about it being too big for the forum, if your using photobucket and the image is above 800 * 600 it automatically resizes it to 800 * 600 anyway 

Clarke


----------

